# Hello



## Judy (Jan 22, 2005)

I presently have two cats. They are three years old and are litter mates. Bailey-Jane is a smoke gray long hair and Mischief (Missy) is a tuxedo. I also have a two year old sheltie female that keeps everyone on their toes. We live in Northern Michigan in the summer months and in Florida during that dreaded winter season.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's not a bad life. You get to miss out on the snowstorms AND the hurricanes. :lol: 

Welcome!!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Hello and welcome to the forum. My family has a cottage in Northern Michigan, I love it up there.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Judy! Yes, it sounds as if you have the best of both worlds. Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

welcome! hope you find this forum as great as i have


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, my online friend is named Judy too!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I would love to live somewhere else during the summer months, oh well. Welcome to the forum and post pictures of your kitties


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Judy!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome. I hope you and your kitties werent in Florida for the hurricanes coming thru. My son who is in college was there for them! what a mess. If you were, would love to hear how you and your kitties coped! I was in 3 of them when I lived in Florida!


----------

